# Everybody has to find their own path



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

All the great spiritual masters in history did not belong to any church or group or even follow any dogmatic belief system for they knew freedom is only attainable for those who dare to stand naked before the truth--i.e., without pre-established loyalty to a doctrine or guru. Jesus would never have become a Christian, nor Buddha a Buddhist. These masters were rebels who primarily followed themselves. Psychiatrist Carl Jung was another example. He once said: "Thank God I'm not a Jungian."

So forget following other peoples opinions and look within yourself for guidance and truth.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

"Thank god im not a jungian", i dont understand, wouldnt it be "thank god i am a jungian" according to what you were saying. Its shit like this that makes me think im retarded, like i just dont understand it.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you Tijn Touber? I looked up the phrase, "thank god im not a jungian" and i found an article using the exact words you have in your comment. You should cite when your using a writers exact words instead of claiming them as your own, unless you are that writer.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

hilarious.

:lol: :lol:

what a blatant case of hypocrisy!

thank god I am not Tijn Touber!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I just read that passage and thought it was so good I would post it here, I didnt mean to cause confusion, I will put a link next time. At the time I honestly didnt see the hypocracy in posting it but now it is clear as day  , shows where my head is at the moment I guess


----------

